# Caseking-Neuheiten: MSI-Mainboards und Beyerdynamic-Kopfhörer jetzt auch bei Caseking [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. September 2010)

*Caseking-Neuheiten: MSI-Mainboards und Beyerdynamic-Kopfhörer jetzt auch bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Caseking-Neuheiten: MSI-Mainboards und Beyerdynamic-Kopfhörer jetzt auch bei Caseking [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Caseking-Neuheiten: MSI-Mainboards und Beyerdynamic-Kopfhörer jetzt auch bei Caseking [Anzeige]


----------



## SaKuL (19. September 2010)

*Caseking-Neuheiten: MSI-Mainboards und Beyerdynamic-Kopfhörer jetzt auch bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

Wie schon länger zu merken war wird Caseking jetzt wohl zum "Komplett-Hardwarehändler", doch wenn die Preise so bleiben, dann werden da nicht all zu viele bestellen.

Naja mal sehn wie sich das längerfristig entwickelt.

Gruß SaKuL


----------



## Knuffi (19. September 2010)

*AW: Caseking-Neuheiten: MSI-Mainboards und Beyerdynamic-Kopfhörer jetzt auch bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

Tja nur immer auf den Preis schauen und beim billigsten bestellen ist auch nicht die Lösung und kann am Ende auch viel teurer sein.

Ich persöhnlich finde Caseking super.Gut die Presie sind bei manchen Sachen höher aber dafür hat Caseking ein Top Service.Die Leute dort sind sehr freundlich,hilfsbereit und der neue Laden ist gut eingerichtet.Verschiedene Artikel sind dort ausgestellt das man vorab sich das ansehen kann.
Für mich auch noch ein Vorteil brauche nur 10 Minuten bis zum Laden 

Ich bin kein Freund vom bestellen in Onlineshops weil mich diese hin und her senderei von Paketen nerven tut.Auch die Versandkosten nerven und tragen dazu bei das manche Preise gar nicht mehr so billig sind wie sie am Anfang scheinen.

Es muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden,für mich zählt Qualität und Service auch wenn ich dafür mehr bezahlen muss.


----------



## Keen (19. September 2010)

*AW: Caseking-Neuheiten: MSI-Mainboards und Beyerdynamic-Kopfhörer jetzt auch bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

Find´s net so schlecht...wie heißt es so schön? Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft


----------



## FrittenFett (19. September 2010)

*AW: Caseking-Neuheiten: MSI-Mainboards und Beyerdynamic-Kopfhörer jetzt auch bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

_Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten!_

Hoffentlich vergisst CK darüber nicht ihr Kerngeschäft, nämlich Konzentration auf teilweise ehr exotische Gehäuse!


----------

